# Convert 64 impala hardtop to convertible?



## AyceeKay (Feb 1, 2009)

Is there anyway i can convert my hardtop 64 impala to a convertible? I been thinking about doing it but theres more than just chopping the top off. Any ideas?


----------



## Mnt86ss (Jan 10, 2009)

There is some work involved in cuttin up a car to make it a vert. If you cut the top off you have to make a boot to covet up the rear aera where the package tray is. Also, You have to shape the front A pillers like a convert would have them.... Just give it a shot, thats how you learn  I hacked up many cars before I got the hang of it....lol


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

if its the Revell 64 impala kit i would suggest you use the convertible boot from the AMT 62 Impala vert kit.... if its the AMT kit hit up the member on here named lowridermodels for a vert boot.....

here is one on my revell 63 impala.... same fit as the 64 basically....










just need to make the extentions for the interior....

here is one of the boots from lowridermodels on an AMT 64










when u cut the top off.... i would suggest you cut the windshield side before cutting the rear pillars.... the roof will be much stronger and less chance of breaking the windshield frame


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Thanx rollin old skoo! Yupp I have the convertible boots that will fit the 63 and 64 for sale, if you need 1 pm me!


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Modelhaus makes windshield frames, not sure if there is much of a differance though, they might come with the visors molded on, but I don't know if they are the correct shape as a true vert


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Feb 1 2009, 10:28 AM~12874730
> *Modelhaus makes windshield frames, not sure if there is much of a differance though, they might come with the visors molded on, but I don't know if they are the correct shape as a true vert
> *


i believe the chome trim on the vert's windshield frame is different from the hardtops... and as far an i know the original verts had the visors molded on..... have no idea whether it had the correct trim.... good thing to look into i guess


----------



## JMONEY (Dec 13, 2008)

THIS MAY SOUND STUPID BUT I THINK I SAY ONE WITH A WORKING TOP IF IM NOT MISTAKEN.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

YOU CAN USE THE SUN VISORS FROM THE 59 VERT KIT,I HAVE A SET!


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

I think if you sand or fill the trim seam on the hardtop it should be close enough to match the larger trim on the vert


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Feb 1 2009, 12:58 PM~12875588
> *I think if you sand or fill the trim seam on the hardtop it should be close enough to match the larger trim on the vert
> 
> 
> ...


yup.... and much easier than grafting in a resin windshield


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

here are my two 
i cut the top off and sanded the front out - always holding the window frame with a couple fingers to make sure it doesnt break 
i used the amt 62 impala convert boot 
but i should have done the rear door panels to make it correct like rollinoldschool was showing


----------



## AyceeKay (Feb 1, 2009)

that blue 1s got me trippin


----------

